# 2019 Specialized P3



## Angelo_fio (Feb 25, 2019)

I have the 2019 Specialized P3 on hold and I'm picking it up in a few days at my LBS. I wanted to make sure this was a good deal. My question is; is the 2019 P3 worth $1,100 considering the components that it's equipped with? Are there any other options I should consider? Does anybody have this bike and what do you think? There aren't any reviews or much talk about it. I was looking at other DJ's but they aren't even sold in the US, such as the Canyon Stitched 360. I'll put the specifications below.


*CHAIN*KMC Z610, single speed, 1/2x3/32"
*BOTTOM BRACKET
*BB30 BB, 2-piece, 73mm shell
*CRANKSET*Stout DJ, 30mm Cr-Mo spindle, 170mm
*CASSETTE
*Cr-Mo, 14t
*CHAINRINGS*Alloy, 30T


*FORK*Manitou Circus Sport, Firm spring, FFD damping, TPC rebound damping, 32mm stanchions, 15mm thru-axle, 100mm of travel


*SEAT BINDER
*Alloy, single-bolt, 34.9mm
*SADDLE*P.Series Dirt, steel rails
*SEATPOST*Specialized, 6061 alloy, 2-bolt clamp, 0mm 
setback, 30.9mm
*STEM*Specialized P.Series, 4-bolt, 40mm
*HANDLEBARS*Specialized P.Series MTB Dirt, 6061 alloy, 9-degree backsweep, 6-degree upsweep, 38mm rise, 750mm width, 31.8mm clamp
*GRIPS
*Specialized P.Grip, lock-on


*FRONT HUB
*P.Series Dirt Jump, sealed cartridge bearings, 
high-low flange, 15x100mm spacing, 32h
*REAR HUB
*P.Series Dirt Jump, sealed cartridge bearings, 10mm Cr-Mo axle, 32h
*INNER TUBES
*Schrader, 40mm valve
*SPOKES*Stainless, 14g
*RIMS*P.Series 26" disc, 26.4mm internal width, 32h
*FRONT TIRE
*Renegade Slopestyle, 60 TPI, wire bead, 26x2.1"
*REAR TIRE
*Renegade Slopestyle, 60 TPI, wire bead, 26x2.1"


*FRONT BRAKE
*Tektro HD-M275, hydraulic disc, 160mm
*REAR BRAKE
*Tektro HD-M275, hydraulic disc, 160mm


*PEDALS*Specialized Dirt


*FRAME*Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, fully butted tubing, tapered head tube, BB30 forged BB shell, integrated ISCG 05 tabs, forged horizontal dropouts, integrated chain tensioners


----------



## cliston (Jul 11, 2014)

FORK	Manitou Circus Sport, Firm spring, FFD damping, TPC rebound damping, 32mm stanchions, 15mm thru-axle, 100mm of travel

I have a 17' P.3 (same exact bike)
Not sure what you weigh but I'm 210 and this fork is a useless sponge. It does not inspire confidence at all and I'm swapping mine out for a Pike DJ.


----------



## Thefoodman52 (Nov 10, 2018)

I mean, seems like a decent deal. I'd pick it up if I were you TBH.


----------

